
FBI seeks to monitor Facebook, oversee mass social media data collection - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-seeks-to-monitor-facebook-oversee-mass-social-media-data-collection/
======
lioeters
The article describes FB being stuck between a rock and a hard place. On one
hand:

> [The FBI] is planning to aggressively harvest [publicly available]
> information from Facebook and Twitter [via third-party vendors].

..and on the other:

> ..the nature of the [$5 billion settlement with the US Federal Trade
> Commission] requires Facebook to prevent mass data gathering without consent
> -- whether or not the information is public or set to private.

> [FB's policy includes] a ban imposed on developers for "[using] data
> obtained from us to provide tools that are used for surveillance."

I'm sure an exception can be made (by legal force) to provide a FaceBook
Integration platform for all interested parties. The only loser here is the
public.

------
jammygit
People claim the slippery slope argument when you complain about tech
surveillance, but now it is almost a turnkey situation for a government to
begin attempting to predict and control a given behaviour at a historically
impossible scale.

They can just pick the thing they want to try to monitor and manipulate and
most of the data and collection/analysis infrastructure is there waiting.

